# Deluxe-30 Auger belt adjustment/replacement



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Folks- How difficult is it to replace or adjust the auger belt on a 7-8 year old D-30? it is defenitly slipping now when I give it a good load of snow but light stuff it is still able to handle fairly well. 

Also- Where is the best source to get side skids and a new scraper blade? Preferrably something online, as the few dealers in my area are a bunch of yahoos who like to mark up the merchandise over 40% and sadly there are a lot of yahoos who are willing to pay that much for it. No thank you. I'd prefer to buy it online from a trusted source and install it myself. 

Thank you

Ryan


----------



## pckeen (Nov 13, 2014)

For the replacement - ebay.

I haven't adjusted or repaired belts on this model, but I have on an old craftsman. I found donyboy73's videos very helpful.

Here's a video showing the inner workings of your Ariens.






Here's the video from Donyboy73. It'll give you the basic idea of adjusting a belt.






Here's another video - it'll give you the basic idea of how to replace a belt.






With some blowers, you have to remove the front housing to get at the belts. Not sure what the situation is with yours, but hope these help.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank you VERY much for those videos. They will be MOST helpful!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

It worked out wonderfully. Adjusted it tonight and it ran great. Thank you again.


----------

